
Cross Compiling Rust for FreeBSD with Docker - praveenscience
https://www.wezm.net/technical/2019/03/cross-compile-freebsd-rust-binary-with-docker/
======
wezm
After I wrote this I discovered that cross[1] supports FreeBSD so it's
probably the better option.

[1]: [https://github.com/rust-embedded/cross](https://github.com/rust-
embedded/cross)

